# Rawhide?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Rawhide yes or no? These ones say 100% Rawhide and there is no other ingredients.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I've been curious about this myself. I've seen a few vague answers here and there, but nothing definitive. I'm not sure that there's anything there nutrition wise, so it may just be a matter of limiting their intake.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I was thinking as a treat I have four small rawhide bones. I was thinking as a Christmas treat for them as a chew.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I actually use the Whimzee dog dental treats maybe once a week, they all go nuts for them and there's nothing harmful in them. I just happen to have a bag of rawhide that someone got for my dogs, it's huge and I don't give them to my dogs often so I've been contemplating sharing them with the rats. Hopefully someone will have a good yes or no answer.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

kksrats said:


> I actually use the Whimzee dog dental treats maybe once a week, they all go nuts for them and there's nothing harmful in them. I just happen to have a bag of rawhide that someone got for my dogs, it's huge and I don't give them to my dogs often so I've been contemplating sharing them with the rats. Hopefully someone will have a good yes or no answer.


I second the Whimzees. They sell them at Petco (at least that is where I see them) but I know for a fact you can get them online too. The little toothbrush shaped ones are a fun size and shape for my girls. They will ALWAYS fight over them so I give them each one once a week. HUGE hit!


----------



## Akarah (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe Greenie chews are a better option?


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Probably safer than giving them to a dog. There is a bit of controversy over how they are made. (Not really much for regulations, but that goes for a lot of pet items) But the bigger issue with dogs is they can pose a choking hazard. Rats don't tend to be such gluttons and swallow things whole like dogs do, so probably safer with a rat. I know I will give the rats chicken bones and would never allow my dogs them because of the choking hazard due to them swallowing a whole or splintered bone which could lodge in their throat.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

They are fine in small amounts. bones are better though.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I give the large whimzees to my dogs on occasion (but have to separate them and monitor them since they like to be little piggies). One of the times my pitty was in my office with his and I had let Freyja out to run around since the dog is highly unlikely to even bother getting up when he's got his treat. Well Freyja figured out what he had and actually went and tried to steal it out of his mouth! My poor dog was just sitting there with Freyja tugging on his treat and he looked up at me with this look on his face that was just so sad, like why would this little creature try to take my treat?!. He finally let go and Freyja zoomed off with a whimzee that was literally her size. I had to bargain with her to get it back and let my dog out of the office so he could finish it in peace lol


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Ok thanks everyone! It's just going to be a Christmas treat for them.


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

So you can give rats the little dental bones for dogs?? I never knew that


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

sarasmithhh said:


> So you can give rats the little dental bones for dogs?? I never knew that


Yep! Greenies are really high in protein, so I lean towards whimzees (since I give other high protein treats). Greenies have more as far as actual nutrients instead of empty fiber like the whimzees, but if you're giving them once a week or so it probably doesn't matter all that much. I've found that 2 small whimzee toothbrushes will last my four girls about a week, so it's not like they're scarfing them down either.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

kksrats said:


> Yep! Greenies are really high in protein, so I lean towards whimzees (since I give other high protein treats). Greenies have more as far as actual nutrients instead of empty fiber like the whimzees, but if you're giving them once a week or so it probably doesn't matter all that much. I've found that 2 small whimzee toothbrushes will last my four girls about a week, so it's not like they're scarfing them down either.


Those toothbrushes last yours a week? I have to put 4 in so they don't fight and they are gone in less than 3 hours. I almost bought some Greenies today but got more Whimzees. I'll try them next time.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

My boys will eat through 3 within a few hours, the girls lose interest after a while then come back to them later


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I stay far far away from rawhide. It's indigestible and expands in the stomach. Pigs ears or butcher bones are the way to go, and they last a good while.


----------

